# Florida Medic Accused of Taking Amputated Leg



## VentMedic (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this but the warm and fuzzy feeling I got on the "OMG don't touch me!" thread made me link the story here. This is what happens when EMS providers only value humans for their body parts to take home to the dogs. 

www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8289&siteSection=1

or this one with pictures and video:

http://www.wpbf.com/news/17555424/detail.html

*Florida Medic Accused of Taking Amputated Leg*




> WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. -- Fire officials are investigating after a St. Lucie County firefighter allegedly took an amputated foot from a crash scene last week and used it to train her cadaver dogs.
> 
> The attorney for Karl Lambert, 46, of Melbourne, told WPBF News 25 on Thursday his client’s leg had to be amputated after he was involved in a traffic crash Friday on Interstate 95 in Port St. Lucie. Lambert was airlifted to St. Mary’s Medical Center in West Palm Beach, but his leg was left behind.


 


> *St. Lucie County Fire District Chief Ron Parrish said his department was told the firefighter only took the foot and not a leg.*


 


> “This is a very serious allegation,” Parrish said. “We have an obligation to the patient, to the public and to those involved.”


 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++

However, just below that article is this:



 
*Firefighters Find 5 Kittens On Fire Truck*

http://www.wpbf.com/slideshow/slideshows/17557574/detail.html

Lucky for them the FF/medic only wanted human body parts and not feline.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow!  That is so completely wrong!!


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! What is happening to this world!


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh it's alright she was using it to train her cadaver dog... 

:wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2008)

I can haz lucky human foot?


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2008)

Actually made this a while ago and now feel compelled to post it...






Yes, that's one of the local heroes "rescuing" a bunny from a structure fire.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 3, 2008)

A little follow up:

http://www.wpbf.com/news/17607680/detail.html


*Firefighter Who Took Leg From Crash Scene Resigns*

*St. Lucie County Firefighter Accused Of Taking Body Part To Train Cadaver Dog*


POSTED: 11:53 am EDT October 2, 2008
UPDATED: 6:09 pm EDT October 2, 2008




> PORT ST. LUCIE, Fla. -- A firefighter who took an amputated leg from a crash scene and used the foot to train her cadaver dog has resigned.
> St. Lucie County Fire District Chief Ron Parrish said Thursday that 2007 firefighter of the year Cindy Economou resigned and is no longer employed with the district.


 
http://www.wpbf.com/news/17607680/detail.html


> Raymond Christian, attorney for Karl Lambert, 46, of Melbourne, told WPBF News 25 last week he was notified a superior could have given the 14-year veteran permission to take the leg.
> 
> 
> Economou said she asked a deputy chief at the scene if she could take it to train her personal cadaver dog.
> ...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2008)

Why are the whackadoos always from Florida? Yeesh.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 4, 2008)

You know this type of representation of EMS actually nauseates me. Where is the State EMS Rep.'s ? Why are they not prosecuting and removing this persons license and certification? As well, why has the city still allowed this person that obviously has defecation for brain matter, to continue? 

_.....“She did not say, ‘Yes, go ahead and take it,’ but you know, at that point in time, I was not told, ‘No, do not take it. Do not touch it. It needs to be dealt with, you know, however,’” Economou said."......_

One has to be told.. "Please don't steal body parts".....? Seriously, why have they not charged her with robbery at least? 

Yep, another "Hero" that is so involved with themselves and attempting to prove a point that they can save the day.. they have lost touch with reality. They are NO more important than the other Joe. Sorry to inform many, but realistically firefighters, LEO and others save no more lives than anyone else in the health care and public service agencies, they just love to get credit for it. They are NO important than anyone else, and do not have exemptions of ethics, laws, than anyone else. Just because this Jane Rescuer felt that she has cadaver dog to train, it was okay to be a body snatcher. 

What irritates me more is the callous and apathetic attitude the officials from the Fire Service has been. Again, if this was strictly in EMS or private, we would had seen a discharged individual with prosecution being made.  

This type of behavior blackens EMS eye, and worse if nothing is done. Hopefully, this will be corrected properly. 

R/r 911


----------

